# Making butter with a Dazey Butter Churn



## cleb (Jan 8, 2003)

I picked this up mostly for decorative purposes at my cabin but wanted to put it to use

[YOUTUBE]SRmu2WwZPLc[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.bethnchris.com/2013/11/28/making-butter-hand-dazey-butter-churn/


----------



## amredy (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks pretty. I have one sitting on the shelf....looks pretty too. If you want to mak butter use a 2 quart mason jar. Gently shake it and roll it for half n hour then with the lid loose hold the jar under the warm water tap until you see small globs of butter forming. Tighten the cap and shke, rattle and roll and there will be your butter. Wash well in cold water and put into a heavy plastic bag. Squeeze the water out and put in the freezer.


----------



## cleb (Jan 8, 2003)

amredy said:


> Looks pretty. I have one sitting on the shelf....looks pretty too. If you want to mak butter use a 2 quart mason jar. Gently shake it and roll it for half n hour then with the lid loose hold the jar under the warm water tap until you see small globs of butter forming. Tighten the cap and shke, rattle and roll and there will be your butter. Wash well in cold water and put into a heavy plastic bag. Squeeze the water out and put in the freezer.


thats how the local Amish do it... when we visit their shops the kids are in the yard making butter while they play...


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

We use a Dazey tabletop churn here. It's quite enjoyable, even therapeutic once we get it going. One thing I learned, the best butter comes from cream skimmed off a gallon of raw milk. This is much easier to do if the milk is stored in wide-mouth quarts - and it is *much* more flavorful than trying it with cream purchased from the grocery.


----------



## cleb (Jan 8, 2003)

Marilyn said:


> We use a Dazey tabletop churn here. It's quite enjoyable, even therapeutic once we get it going. One thing I learned, the best butter comes from cream skimmed off a gallon of raw milk. This is much easier to do if the milk is stored in wide-mouth quarts - and it is *much* more flavorful than trying it with cream purchased from the grocery.


I wish we had access to raw milk... not sure if our local Amish would sell it to us... I know the Government was going after Amish for doing that in places... we are friends with one family that does run a dairy... wouldn't hurt to ask...


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I have one of those! Used it once just to say I did. My grandkids love it.


----------



## cleb (Jan 8, 2003)

nduetime said:


> I have one of those! Used it once just to say I did. My grandkids love it.


I mostly picked them up for decorative reasons at my cabin... but I like to know how to use all the items I have hanging on the wall... not that this one had a steep learning curve


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

We have made butter many times by filling a quart jar about 1/2 to 2/3 full of cream, put the lid on and start shaking it, only takes about 3 or 4 minutes.
Then drain off the butter milk, rinse the butter with cool water, then put it in the fridge.


----------

